# Uploading Question



## Kender3421 (Sep 30, 2009)

So, I've written allot of stories for FA but I have been seeing something that I don't understand. Some of the stories I see are written in notepad but when I upload notepad stories my quotation marks are replaced with a weird diamond shape thing with a question mark in it. If anyone knows why this happens can they tell me and what program to use to upload stories so this doesn't happen anymore.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Sep 30, 2009)

Are you copying from MS Word into Notepad or writing entirely in notepad?


----------



## Kender3421 (Sep 30, 2009)

Copying due to the fact that I can't spell well at all.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Sep 30, 2009)

Kender3421 said:


> Copying due to the fact that I can't spell well at all.



You'll need to write entirely in notepad. 

When you're ready to proof read/make corrections, copy the text to Word, let Word's spell checker highlight what you've misspelled, fragments, weird spacing, etc. and then make the corrections by modifying them yourself in Notepad. 

I'm pretty sure Word is compatible with Notepad but Notepad is not compatible with Word and that's why you're getting formatting issues when uploading to FA.


----------



## panzergulo (Oct 1, 2009)

Never use Notepad. Use Word or OpenOffice Writer or whatever your text editor is. Use "Save As" feature and save as .txt. Make sure the character set is UTF-8, you should have the choice when saving as .txt. That should work.

Also, for more information: http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=45373

Especially ".txt is your friend" and "Curly quotes are your enemy" might be helpful, if those question mark boxes keep pestering you.


----------

